# Female chefs and line cooks



## mayhem (May 19, 2013)

Being a female in a (usually) male dominated kitchen definitely has it's ups and downs.  Having to explain- with very carefully chosen words- to male co-workers that, no, please don't hold that walk-in door open for me when I have a free hand, because I've got it.  Or, when I fix things, ya know, with tools and stuff, or open buckets for a newbie, the immediate rag fest on whatever said male for having a woman do it.  Sure, I can absolutely take whatever quips are thrown at me and return them, and make everyone crack up- because I have to.  Don't get me wrong, I can and have thrown down countless sixteens, back to back, and I do not, in any measure, think my work is lesser than my counterparts.  In fact, it's better.  Because it has to be.  Well, that, and I'm pretty fu*king good at food.

My question, to the wonderful forum I've found here, is this:  Does it ever stop?  Is there, at any point, any true acceptance from the male contingent?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yes,


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Mayhem*_, sweetheart, some guys, _me in particular_, hold doors open just because it's a polite professional thing to do. I also throw wisecracks completely unbiasedly at everyone _regardless_ of sexuality, creed, race, religion et al. If you've got skills, nothing else really matters, does it? I take my good share of all the same being that I'm a short fat old guy. Things lighten up really fast however, when I point out my ratio of dishes coming back to everyone else's. Skills trump, and shut up the big mouths.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Mayhem said:


> Being a female in a (usually) male dominated kitchen definitely has it's ups and downs. Having to explain- with very carefully chosen words- to male co-workers that, no, please don't hold that walk-in door open for me when I have a free hand, because I've got it. Or, when I fix things, ya know, with tools and stuff, or open buckets for a newbie, the immediate rag fest on whatever said male for having a woman do it. Sure, I can absolutely take whatever quips are thrown at me and return them, and make everyone crack up- because I have to. Don't get me wrong, I can and have thrown down countless sixteens, back to back, and I do not, in any measure, think my work is lesser than my counterparts. In fact, it's better. Because it has to be. Well, that, and I'm pretty fu*king good at food.
> 
> My question, to the wonderful forum I've found here, is this: Does it ever stop? Is there, at any point, any true acceptance from the male contingent?


Hi fellow female cook 

The guys you work with sound immature, which is unfortunately common in kitchens (some exceptions of course).

But it is my belief that it stops only when you stop putting so much emphasis on it. I know it's very difficult to think this way because _we are_ indeed in a male dominated industry after all, but at least try to behave as if sex isn't an issue. That's how I've handled it throughout the years. When guys make stupid jokes, I behave as if I didn't hear anything, even if they casually toss it my way to see if they can get a smile out of me, and I certainly don't laugh or partake in any of the sexist bantering that goes on in the kitchen. I've refused to be "one of the guys" to fit in. I am me, and I don't want to be them. Dear God, I don't want to be them...

I honestly believe you can create a niche that's unique to yourself being a female chef/cook that doesn't require being one of the guys that will earn you respect. It's my belief that when a female cook attempts to be one of the guys she's lowering and not honoring her true self, unless of course she's a tomboy and enjoys being one of the guys, which is totally fine too. I just don't believe we have to change who we are, especially if that means being something lesser to fit in. Not with slobs like that. If I'm going to change myself, I'm going to try to imitate a mentor, someone I admire, not some greasy line cook or chef who "rags" on women.

Take everything I say with a grain of salt. I've worked with some doozies, so there is definitely an undertone of bitterness in my advice. lol

Well, I hope I didn't offend anyone. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Pollopicu - has the right idea and says it much better.

Don't stoop to their level is another way to say it.

Some phrases that i've seen stop juvenile antics include...

- Does your mother know you talk that way?

- What does your wife have to say about that?

- Is that what you tell your daughter?

Shuts them up in a hurry.

------

About the walk-in door though ... it's nothing personal (sexist)  I hold it open for anyone who comes by... usually I close it with my foot and it only takes one mistake before you always hold it open.  (slammed the FoH GM's hand in it once... she tried to catch it as I closed it... ouch - I felt really really bad.  She was a trooper and didn't complain but it was ballooned up and purple for a week.  I felt like a total idiot.)

Now I just hold it open if there is anyone in the room.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Michael.

Like MGA, I don't think opening doors is sexist. I would do it for them as well. That's just being a good colleague. If someone sees my arms are super full and doesn't bother opening the door for me (if they're passing or on their way out) because I'm a woman, then I would think "what a jerk".


----------



## mayhem (May 19, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! When I first started, years ago, I definitely went hard and mean, because I thought it was the only way to get respect. And, as time went on, the balance of firm but kind has definitely gotten easier. I calmy draw lines, when needed, and blow off a lot of stuff that at the end of the day just isn't that important.

I was just super frustrated last night- a new guy got hired, and I'm the first female he's ever worked with. Thanks for letting me blow off some steam.

Sidenote: It's going to take a lot more than calling me "sweetheart" to get a rise out of me ;-)


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

good day mayhem,
I'm late to this party, but just wanted to add;
yes it does...does it take work? Constantly. Is it always easy? Nope, almost never. you already know all this though.
As Allison Pearson wrote and SJP spoke in 'I don't know how she does it',
"Trying to be a man is a waste of a woman". I'll add that it's a waste of a GOOD woman. I've always said that to be female in a working kitchen one must have nerves of steel and good shoes. 
So, how are your shoes?
Your latest little whippersnapper is lucky to have you as his 'first'..he just doesn't know it yet....would love to be there to see his expression when he finally does realize it......that picture would be worth a few thousand words!!!
I just came out of a kitchen with 12 non English speaking mostly macho Mexicans. Although I was the pastry chef, i was still the 'token white female'...made for interesting times for sure. 

joey


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*I WAS JOKING!!!*_


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

[


----------



## mayhem (May 19, 2013)

durangojo said:


> good day mayhem,
> I'm late to this party, but just wanted to add;
> yes it does...does it take work? Constantly. Is it always easy? Nope, almost never. you already know all this though.
> As Allison Pearson wrote and SJP spoke in 'I don't know how she does it',
> ...


I should get a better pair of shoes, now that you mention it. Shoes made of steel, and ass-kickery.

-Val


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> My question, to the wonderful forum I've found here, is this: Does it ever stop? Is there, at any point, any true acceptance from the male contingent?


Just as long as you show up in proper attire, work just as hard as the men, don't complain, and don't take to blowing the line for recreation you have my respect. I've dealt with WAY to many fembots that show up and whine the day away, taking more breaks than anyone etc. Even one who decided she was going to no tie her hair back as she had just gotten a perm!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I honestly feel gender has nothing to do in the kitchen. 

The head chef at my kitchen is a female and one of the best chefs i have ever worked with. I love her and she considers me her pupil , i really dont know where i would be without her. 

Anyway she has always told me that being a female in the kitchen can be tough , but it should only make you work harder to prove the sexist a-holes they are wrong. Skill isnt measured through gender thats for sure.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I've been lucky in that I've never had the sexist stuff thrown at me. Holding the door open is just being polite and I do it for any co worker no matter what their gender is. 

The place I am at now, there is alot of ribbing etc that gets thrown my way but I give as good as I get and they all know that. 

At the end of the day it's all about how you do your job and how you fit into the kitchen.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfarvito said:


> Just as long as you show up in proper attire, work just as hard as the men, don't complain, and don't take to blowing the line for recreation you have my respect. I've dealt with WAY to many fembots that show up and whine the day away, taking more breaks than anyone etc. Even one who decided she was going to no tie her hair back as she had just gotten a perm!


That one who refused to tie her hair back reminds me of a co worker. She's the break nazi.. has to have her breaks on time no matter where we are in our work, and refuses to tuck her bangs completely under her hairnets as it 'looks ugly"! Hmm... Last time I checked we work in a food factory not a beauty salon. And as for the breaks... I take one in the morning when it is a good time ( between tasks ) and then lunch when the time allows. We're supposed to take an afternoon break but I usually tack it onto my lunch and then work for the rest of the day. If we're swamped then I take my lunch and get back at it and break if I can and if I can't it's not the end of the world..


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

breaks?...what do you mean, breaks? I don't understand..


----------



## tonyy (May 29, 2013)

I will get the walk in door if someone has something in their hands and are in front of me. male or female if you can open the door then open it. The kitchen i work in we all have a good time and get the job done. we joke around we each other but we dont direspect each other. now in public i still open the door for women and just about anyone really out of habit. But i do say yes mam and sir a lot at work to everyone but thats how we do it in Virginia.


----------



## coyote (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been cooking in professional kitchens since '85 and never had that much of a problem. I've had both men and women who take too many breaks, refuse to wear their hats or hair nets, etc etc. 

We generally teach people how to treat us and I'm wondering if they're doing this because they know it gets to you? (If you don't want people to get your goat, don't tell them where it's tied).

I've found the best way to deal with guys opening doors or offering to lift something is to thank them or say 'let's lift it together'. And I in turn open doors for them and if I see them lifting something heavy offer to help and warn them that they don't want to hurt their backs or feet by trying to be 'too manly' doing it by themselves, and remind them that it only takes one time to screw up their backs for good. 

My response when they 'rag fest' about a woman doing this-or-that would likely be to ask the 'ringleader' nicely if he's just insecure that his other manly qualities don't measure up and opening a bucket is all he has, etc.. maybe even make a joke of it and carry buckets to him throughout the day and ask him to open them.. tell him you're trying to bolster his self-esteem. He'll either take it well and go along with the joke, or he'll get offended and embarrassed, but either way you will have let him and everyone else know that they're not going to get the reaction they're used to getting. 

And keep it all light and fun and don't ever let 'em know you're mad. 

maybe that will help?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I work in a food production facility and we are required to take our breaks. HR pretty much insists on it. It took a long time for me to get used to, actually having more than a run to the washroom or a few minutes while I scarfed back a sandwich.


----------



## danigrlcatering (Jul 28, 2016)

I have found that as long as I can grind like my male counterparts, enjoy being in the weeds and pull my own weight in the kitchen. I'm cool and the guys treat me as just another real one. Girl, who cares if they open the door, let them because that lexan of red potatos is heavy! Turn and burn love, you got this regardless


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*danigrlcatering* ..... _WELCOME to ChefTalk._

_The post before yours was over 3 years ago. It's OK ... everyone has done it._​


----------



## cfood047 (Jul 18, 2016)

my executive chef is a women and I have nothing but respect for her...she rocks


----------



## lobes (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm a male sous in a kitchen with a lot of strong women. My chef is a younger woman who kicks ass. We get along great. 2 of my owner/bosses are women and they regularly work circles around me. I am in awe of all of them. Same goes for the younger FOH girls who help out with prep, work the dish pit, put away deliveries, answer the phone and make me drinks after shift. Our restaurant would be nowhere without them.

Funny story... Just the other day one of our owners sons was working in the kitchen. He's thirteen. We had him wash lettuce, peel carrots and potatoes, that sort of thing. He got tired of menial labour and says aloud "don't you have any manly jobs I could do?" Our baker, a middle aged woman with years of experience under her belt puts down her tools and says "look! You need to let go of that kind of thinking because that's not the way it works in the kitchen, or in life!" He almost cried. It was amazing. And guess what? He came back to work the other day with a better attitude. She taught him something he hopefully won't forget. We joke with him now about the manliness of tipping beans, and he gets the joke!

In my experience, women are my allies, mentors, students and besties! I wouldn't have it any other way. Maybe I'm blessed.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm starting to have a shelf life, I have no problem asking the kids to bring up the sacks of flour and sugar now.
Back in the day, I wouldn't dream of asking for help
Yes to opening doors regardless of gender, and pickle buckets have buried a line in the hands of a novice so yes to helping when necessary. 

Off topic, too many choices for profile descriptions... I'm leaning towards 'can't boil water' and see if anyone notices


----------



## pleisto (Jan 16, 2017)

If your job is to lift, push, pull, or in anyway manhandle things, then it's your job. Male or female. However, we in society understand that some people are physically weaker in ways that are protected by law, and we should acknowledge that.

As a younger person/cook, I was always of the opinion that I did not need help from males. And I was right that I could heft quite alot, mostly from sheer will and by leveraging my strength. 

I still think that our industry is fine for physically fit males and females.

One interesting side note re opening doors for females...I remember one instance of riding on a bus in Boston. I observed a heavily pregnant woman standing, swaying. All seats were filled by men. She was hanging on, clearly uncomfortable, probably just wanting a break to rest. No men stood up. In fact I gave up my seat, and asked her to sit in the seat.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm FOH, so you may take this with the amount of grain of salt you feel appropriate.
I worked with my city's only female executive chef, and I can say that I wouldn't mess with her.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I love these resurrected threads.

I like to go back and read the OP and 3 year old posts to see how they evolved.

All of us work in a kitchen unlike any others. No 2 are alike. Kitchens are filled with an assortment of personalities.

That's what this is all about anyway....a group of people trying to come together with a purpose, that being, cooking and preparing food.

Societal differences exist in any group.  

There is still going to be people out there that, for whatever reason, can not accept others, and will go out of their way to become an obstacle, or to create havoc, just for their own enjoyment.

The answer then would be "no" it doesn't get better.


----------



## riffchef (Feb 7, 2017)

I have been a Chef in many fine dining kitchens and I always hire at least one bad ass female cook/ Chef. They just bring something to the Kitchen that guys don't seem to.


----------



## sharktwain (Feb 8, 2017)

My chef is female, and I know for a fact that my kitchen couldn't function without her. She's not just the backbone of the kitchen, either, but the team as well. Her attitude and personality are the absolute foundation of the kitchen, and all of the cooks not only gladly step up to help, but trust without reservation that she has their backs.

In reality, though, this is largely by design. Her and I have, over the course of the last two years, been cultivating a team that we know we can trust to get the job done *while also* not singling her out as the only woman of the group. It's taken time and effort, but I'm proud to say that we have a team that sees her as a cook and leader before they even think about the fact that she's the only girl in the kitchen.

It probably helps that we're also a very young kitchen (average age is about 28), that caters to a younger demographic and is in a more progressive part of town, so we're not really dealing with a whole lot of "old hats" who do things because they're traditional.

Final answer: social engineering. There's a lady in charge, and anyone that is going to have a problem with that or make a big deal out of it probably wouldn't mesh well with the rest of the team any way.


----------



## trainmeup (May 23, 2013)

Every person is so very different. I love seeing how we interact. Sometimes it can be tough NOT to perceive crap slinging in my direction as guys be chauvinist a-hole pigs when they see me busting my bum right along with them. Most of the time it's in good fun. However some people are just A-holes. There's nothing we can do about it. We shouldn't let it retract from what we bring to the restaurant and we should absolutely relish the good around us and NOT let it diminish the love of what we do, who we are, why we are there. Your boss has you there because they know you deserve to be there or they'd cut you loose. So bring it. Do your job. And rise to the occasion. If we are not challenged and challenging our peers how will we become champions?!?! 

I'd really like to know as a woman who's been cooking for almost a decade what y'all perceive that we bring to the kitchen. I absolutely see that I relate differently to others than my male counterparts. I listen more. They come to me more. I tend to be looking after our young cooks while NOT holding their hands because they don't need it. I know my kitchens like having me BUT why? I am just me. Compliments are rarer than double yolk eggs in a kitchen. Lots of chefs say they always want at least one strong female chef in their kitchen. Why is that? Seems hard to put into words. What does a female bring that is unique?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Funny as I read my reply from four years ago on this post I am still in the same job but things have drastically changed.  I've been there longer than all of the other employees (excluding the chef and sous who were hired six months before I was) and I have to laugh at some of them when it comes to the jobs we have to do.  

I am in charge of my own department which most of the time is a department of one (me) but when things get busy I do need help and they get it for me.  If I can't lift something on my own I will ask for help and people who don't know me or how strong I am look really worried when I start slugging boxes so they will rush to help and are surprised at how strong I am.  I guess when you haul the same stuff for so long you build up some strength.


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

I open doors for everyone (wether they are female or male) when they have a lot to carry. It's not sexist. It is just common courtesy and teamwork.


----------



## hrmn (Feb 8, 2017)

I sometimes open doors for others at work, but do so for all genders when they're obviously carrying something heavy or their hands are full. And I do it less so outside of work because I'm aware of the perception some people have about it. Like I won't wait for them at the door, but I'll keep it open if they're directly behind me.



TrainMeUp said:


> I'd really like to know as a woman who's been cooking for almost a decade what y'all perceive that we bring to the kitchen. I absolutely see that I relate differently to others than my male counterparts. I listen more. They come to me more. I tend to be looking after our young cooks while NOT holding their hands because they don't need it. I know my kitchens like having me BUT why? I am just me. Compliments are rarer than double yolk eggs in a kitchen. Lots of chefs say they always want at least one strong female chef in their kitchen. Why is that? Seems hard to put into words. What does a female bring that is unique?


I recently quit my job at a university dining facility after nearly two years of working there. I was a station cook. The executive chef (who oversaw multiple facilities on campus) and, contrary to most restaurants, the vast majority of the full-time staff is female. I have found this environment to be more caring, encouraging, and compassionate than those which were much more male dominated (granted, not food service). The exec. chef knew what she wanted, but also asked others what they thought. She led by example and was open to others' questions. And nobody gave her shit cause she'd been there for a while. In contrast the male chef at my building was getting ready to retire soon and doesn't seem to be as passionate, and sure as hell won't take the time to teach you anything. Perhaps this has more to do with growing older than it does gender, but I've simply found teams with more women (especially in leadership) make for a more enjoyable, maybe less "competitive" workplace.


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

When I first started working at the BBQ joint I'm at now the owner (male) would constantly throw sexist comments my way; "can you lift that", "do you even know what a phillips screw driver looks like", "oh, don't lift that it's too heavy for you", "here honey (sweetheart, darling, etc). He would hold my waist sometimes and it would get pretty annoying/creepy. He thought he could yell at me and I wouldn't react. When I stood up for myself by yelling back I finally got some respect in the kitchen. I proved I could lift that 50lb jug of bbq sauce. For me it took some time. I still feel as if I have to prove myself daily. He's around 60 though.

Even my last boss told me that, "women cannot work as hard or long as men can". Man, did that piss me off! I was getting less hours because that was her mentality. Then she turned it around as if I was greedy and told my co-workers. 

Hopefully it gets better but I'm prepared for the b.s.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@LineCookLiz I totally get the touching thing.
Like when a male coworker would gesture for me to go first and then"guide" me with a light touch to my waist.
Perfectly ok when dancing ....not so much at work.

mimi


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

A little sexual harrasment can be fun!


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

Meant in a fun flirty not asshole way


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

I am the exact opposite. I wouldn't be bothered if I was touched. Some people are affectionate with the opposite sex, and some people just aren't.

In our kitchen, I'm just one of the guys.

I would think being a female in a male environment you could probably get away with murder if you really wanted to, just to spite them. lol

I don't even mind the goofy, crude or even sexual jokes. I can take an insult and give it right back. I have no problem standing up to the owner when she is having a control freak moment. I will ask her something that will push her over the edge, like, "Tracy? Do you have anxiety?" Which freaks her out and she will scream, !!! I DON'T HAVE ANXIETY !!!

If anyone made a presumption that I didn't have the stamina of my male counterparts, I would be so happy to prove them wrong. I have confidence in my abilities and I am a good cook. I can stand for 12 hours alongside my brothers for days on end, and when we are really under fire, we are a team. That is all that really matters.

When other people ask a stupid question they usually get a sarcastic (funny) answer.

If I was asked if I would know what a Phillips head screwdriver was, I would probably say something like 'screw you' and smile.





  








phillips.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jun 13, 2017


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

What it's really like to be a female in a kitchen





  








kitchen.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jun 13, 2017


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't mind the jokes and I make cruder sexual jokes anyhow. Just makes all the guys uncomfortable, lol. I'm chill about most things but certain things just tick me off. I don't think the lifting questions would bother me as much if I had 2+ years on the line, but only 5 months in. Still, I'm pretty good for such a small amount of time. My confidence is a bit lacking also.  I get hours where I only cook by myself and that's always nice. Especially when it gets a little busy (6 tickets in a row with 2-3 people at each table).


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

Those pickle buckets are a bitch, though. Just saying.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Things to remember for women in the kitchen.

1. Technology like hand trucks and bucket lid wrenches etc. have made the need for vast physical strength not that necessary. If you can lift 50 lbs safely? You're in.

2. In the 40+ years I have spent in professional kitchens? Not once did any man I worked with use his penis for extra speed or accuracy while line cooking. Not once.

3. The truth as I found it? It really gets down to the type of person you are in the kitchen. Gender is just part of who you are.

Tessa

(aspiring Human)


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Sounds like you women have all 'sync-ed' up to me.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Richjonesy said:


> Sounds like you women have all 'sync-ed' up to me.


Wow...what a wildly inappropriate thing to say.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

hrmn said:


> I sometimes open doors for others at work, but do so for all genders when they're obviously carrying something heavy or their hands are full. And I do it less so outside of work because I'm aware of the perception some people have about it. Like I won't wait for them at the door, but I'll keep it open if they're directly behind me.
> I recently quit my job at a university dining facility after nearly two years of working there. I was a station cook. The executive chef (who oversaw multiple facilities on campus) and, contrary to most restaurants, the vast majority of the full-time staff is female. I have found this environment to be more caring, encouraging, and compassionate than those which were much more male dominated (granted, not food service). The exec. chef knew what she wanted, but also asked others what they thought. She led by example and was open to others' questions. And nobody gave her shit cause she'd been there for a while. In contrast the male chef at my building was getting ready to retire soon and doesn't seem to be as passionate, and sure as hell won't take the time to teach you anything. Perhaps this has more to do with growing older than it does gender, but I've simply found teams with more women (especially in leadership) make for a more enjoyable, maybe less "competitive" workplace.


i have had complete opposite experience with female leadership....very moody and shouting at junior employees for no reason, very unorganized and personal life is a mess, blame games when their name is on the line and too much gossip and unrealistic expectations.

it became so bad that i had to leave the job due to stress existing beyond the working hours....everything was smooth and awesome when we had a male boss who encouraged everyone to leave on time and defended our team.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Chef Brah said:


> i have had complete opposite experience with female leadership....very moody and shouting at junior employees for no reason, very unorganized and personal life is a mess, blame games when their name is on the line and too much gossip and unrealistic expectations.
> 
> it became so bad that i had to leave the job due to stress existing beyond the working hours....everything was smooth and awesome when we had a male boss who encouraged everyone to leave on time and defended our team.


Let me get this right...you're basing "female leadership" on the 1 experience you've had working under a female chef? Gotcha...sounds legit.

There's good chefs and bad chefs...period. Gender doesn't really matter much at the end of the day.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Someday said:


> Let me get this right...you're basing "female leadership" on the 1 experience you've had working under a female chef? Gotcha...sounds legit.
> 
> There's good chefs and bad chefs...period. Gender doesn't really matter much at the end of the day.


Ditto this * big time*.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I have 5 experiences... do I, or may I, have an opinion on whether there are gender-based traits or not? I have experienced both sides of this discussion but I haven't been in a professional kitchen environment for a while so this experience is in another professional environment.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

There are certain guy and women traits that are natural.   Guys can not pay attention to details,   girls can overly do it.  I have been fortunate to work with some really awesome girls and one of my best bosses.  On the other hand there are mood swings and hell knows no fury like a women scorned!!!!   I'm more scared at  a 5 foot nothing female pissed off than a 6 foot guy.  Yes dear


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BloodyMary said:


> What it's really like to be a female in a kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cannot tell what part of the BOH this was shot in.
Can only pray it was not in the food prep area and if it was hopefully both the hands and the ass got a thorough scrubbing before he took the pose.

mimi


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

flipflopgirl said:


> Cannot tell what part of the BOH this was shot in.
> Can only pray it was not in the food prep area and if it was hopefully both the hands and the ass got a thorough scrubbing before he took the pose.
> 
> mimi


That looks like a train car to me...I think it was meant more like "this is what being a female chefs FEELS like everyday" rather than "this actually happened to me." I could be wrong though, that is just how I interpreted it.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Could mean a lot of things but it is still a bare ass hanging in air then posted for the world to view.
Forever.

m.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Someday said:


> That looks like a train car to me...I think it was meant more like "this is what being a female chefs FEELS like everyday" rather than "this actually happened to me." I could be wrong though, that is just how I interpreted it.


Someone's "tongue in cheek" radar is malfunctioning me thinks.


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

Gotta have a sense of humor, otherwise forget it.


----------



## mickylady (Jul 7, 2017)

As Bloody Mary said, you have to have a sense of humour. As a line cook woman, who got back into kitchen after about 10 years, I really don't have a problem. That being said there are many sexual jokes and ennuedos. However, I wouldn't say they are particularly sexist or about anything particular. 
I have a weird sense of humour and joke as much or more than a lot of the boys. This wasn't something I learned or had to learn with the trade. That being said, if something does offend me, I speak out. I say it like is is but also don't go and explain it to my male coworkers. I basically tell them that's not going to fly. And I say it like I mean it. 
That being said I have senior female cooks I work with who have been in the industry for years and have had to really prove themselves time and again they are more than capable. So what when they are right about something, I stick up for them. It's logic and comradier. 
If a dude ever showed me his ass in the kitchen if put a spoon down his butt crack. I know that's not easy for a lot of women to do. So if you work with a woman who is unable to speak up, speak up for her until she finds her voice, and she will.


----------

